# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  коробка с цепочками  на корме Pz-1B

## gru

Подскажите если кто знает.Что за коробка с цепочками находиться на корме Pz-1B (которая крепиться рядом с выхлопухой)?Если есть фото крупным планом буду рад посмотреть.......

----------

